# How much heavier than yourself is your partner or how much heavier are you?



## luckyfa (Apr 4, 2021)

My wife is currently 101 lbs heavier than me.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 4, 2021)

I've got my partner by about 40 pounds I think, but I'm working on that!


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 4, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I've got my partner by about 40 pounds I think, but I'm working on that!


Just curious, are you gonna work on yourself or your partner?


----------



## Tad (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm not sure what my wife's weight is right now, but I suspect I've five or ten pounds heavier than she is. I was the heavier one for the first few years of our relationship, and for a few years a decade or so ago, but normally she's been the heavier one. But I've been working from home for the past year and she's headed out of the bus to work, and I think that is why I've been gaining and she hasn't.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Apr 4, 2021)

luckyfa said:


> Just curious, are you gonna work on yourself or your partner?


My partner of course!


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm 20 lbs heavier currently.


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 4, 2021)

luckyfa said:


> My we is currently 101 lbs heavier than me.


*AmyJo1976 Greetings to you. As a single black male, I always prefer 450 to 600lb big fat women. They look gorgeous.*


----------



## ohiofa (Apr 5, 2021)

My wife has is 72 lbs heavier than me.


----------



## mathfa (Apr 5, 2021)

My partner is heavier, but a lot of that has to do with me being very thin despite my 6'3" height. If I were more at a healthy weight we'd probably be pretty close.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 5, 2021)

this thread is a pleasant reminder...my ex outweighed me by 160 pounds.


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 5, 2021)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> this thread is a pleasant reminder...my ex outweighed me by 160 pounds.


WOW, YOU ARE THE LUCKY ONE


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 5, 2021)

bdiazz said:


> WOW, YOU ARE THE LUCKY ONE


I would disagree if I could LOL


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 5, 2021)

My other half is around 90 lbs heavier than me.


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 5, 2021)

bdiazz said:


> WOW, YOU ARE THE LUCKY ONE


That in okay. I personally prefer 600 lb massive ssbbw mobility women, their beauty is visible.


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 5, 2021)

bdiazz said:


> That in okay. I personally prefer 600 lb massive ssbbw mobility women, their beauty is visible.


----------



## billw032991 (Apr 5, 2021)

One of my playmates outweighs me by over 200 Lbs, one by only 155, and another by a mere 120 BUT ALL of them are moving up


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 6, 2021)

My wife is probably 20+ pounds heavier than me and it's very hot but I lost 75 pounds a few years ago. She lost weight and now gained it back and I'm not complaining.


----------



## LordSheogorath (Apr 6, 2021)

This is a topic that comes up a lot between my wife and I.

She is South East Asian but built more like a Mongolian or early Asian. She is short but lots of bone density, fat, and muscle.

Still she is the tallest in her family at a height of 5'4. She is also the heaviest and has very large breast for an Asian and very wide ass and hips. As she continues gaining her belly and ass have really spread out and it is a major turn on for us both. She enjoys being bigger and gaining and really admires how wide her ass continues to grow. But she weighs less than me by about 20-30lbs...

I am big boned, mostly Irish, son of literal lumberjacks, soldiers, and sailors. I ran most of my life but since gone into weight training. I am the second shortest of 6 boys (two oldest are above 6'5) and second heaviest. I LOOK like I am probably 170-180 and slightly bulky but I am actually over 220lbs at 6'0. 

She has been working very hard lately to pack on more weight. There is no set goal for us, as it is more sensual. But the anticipation for both of us is that she will be much heavier and wider by end of next year.


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 7, 2021)

I am not married that is why am in search of that supper sexy 500lb or 600 lb singles women. Must three times heavy that me.


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 7, 2021)

Japaneses are heavier and they are the am looking for


----------



## Tempere (Apr 7, 2021)

My partner has between 40-55 lbs on me. I’ve been fluctuating gaining 10 lbs and losing some of it, but she has stayed constant up until this past month where she is putting it on.


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 8, 2021)

I don't have for the moment. But looking.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 8, 2021)

When I was in Japan, there was no one my size..the biggest I lady I seen was about 200 pounds and she really stood out..I was 575 ish


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 8, 2021)

collared Princess said:


> When I was in Japan, there was no one my size..the biggest I lady I seen was about 200 pounds and she really stood out..I was 575 ish


_----++++++++++++
I personally don't have one. But looking for someone like you
You look gorgeous. Are married or single?


----------



## degek2001 (Apr 8, 2021)

My wife is double my weight... So sexy...


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 8, 2021)

degek2001 said:


> My wife is double my weight... So sexy...


That‘s a dream of ours!


----------



## bdiazz (Apr 8, 2021)

See, that's what am talking about. Love her for all she bring to table. U are a good husband.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 9, 2021)

She's about 30 pounds lighter. But that will change very soon. We're both going different directions. lol


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 10, 2021)

Roger has me by about 115 lbs. (314 and 427)


----------



## Matrixsim2 (Apr 19, 2021)

I’m 270 and she’s around 365. Love the feel of her weight on top of me.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 19, 2021)

@Matrixsim2 did you lurk for 15 years or did you forget you were a member?


----------



## Matrixsim2 (Apr 19, 2021)

@Barbsjw yea, never posted anything


----------



## extra_m13 (May 9, 2021)

at this point, i think we are almost at the same weight, at 95kgs, and i hope that she will surpass me soon. she being shorter by a foot, it will be amazing =)


----------



## luckyfa (Jun 4, 2021)

A brief update: my wife is currently 106 lbs heavier than me, that‘s 5 lbs more than on April 2nd. We‘re close to 50 kg (110.2 lbs)


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 10, 2021)

I think he's about double my weight  its amazing. Its a guess I dont ask his weight. I'm about 170.


----------



## FattyChaser_Kr (Jun 11, 2021)

My wife has been losing weight recently-but she's still about a hundred pounds heavier than me.


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 5, 2021)

Both of us are heavy. He's about 80 lbs heavier but he's 6'6 and I'm about 5'7


----------



## Joker (Nov 6, 2021)

Well not a partner but a Friend with benefits. She has about about 100 pounds+ and the + is a secret on me but is 8 inches shorter than me so now we go into this other realm of thinking. Her and I got hooked up because we both loved bad jokes and it evolved to what it is now.


----------



## bdiazz (Nov 6, 2021)

Joker said:


> Well not a partner but a Friend with benefits. She has about about 100 pounds+ and the + is a secret on me but is 8 inches shorter than me so now we go into this other realm of thinking. Her and I got hooked up because we both loved bad jokes and it evolved to what it is now.


Honesty, I am 195 ln but prefer a gorgeous 500 lb, / 600 lb and 700 lb women. The bigger the better.


----------



## bdiazz (Nov 6, 2021)

bdiazz said:


> Honesty, I am 195 lb but prefer a gorgeous 500 lb, / 600 lb and 700 lb women. The bigger the better.





bdiazz said:


> Honesty, I am 195 lb but prefer a gorgeous 500 lb, / 600 lb and 700 lb women. The bigger the better.


----------



## bdiazz (Nov 6, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> Roger has me by about 115 lbs. (314 and 427)


Caring and living a woman have nothing to do with her weights. Persona instead.


----------



## docilej (Nov 6, 2021)

When l was married my ex was 300lbs+/5'2". I'm a 55yo, 6 footer @ 165lbs. 
/...any ladies in central CT? Drop me a note/


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Nov 8, 2021)

Currently my wife has about 40 pounds on me. Me: 6’ lbs 410, her 5’5” lbs 450


----------



## bdiazz (Nov 8, 2021)

Bigdj1977 said:


> Currently my wife has about 40 pounds on me. Me: 6’ lbs 410, her 5’5” lbs 450


I believed bed benders ssbbw 650 lb are the best


----------



## luckyfa (Feb 15, 2022)

I am happy to share that my wife is now 111 lbs heavier than me which is a milestone in the metric system (50 kg). I believe that this has never been the case so far.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 22, 2022)

My biggest contrast was when I was 175 pounds and my partner was around 340. Loved it! I'll never forget the sight of her walking around my place and marveling at the wonder of a fat woman's figure.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Feb 22, 2022)

I have about 20 lbs on my partner.
He is 6'3" and deff a fattie but I wouldn't mind if he gained some.


----------



## Chubbychaser (Apr 28, 2022)

My fiancé is more than double my weight! I'm 143 pounds at 5 foot 4 and he's 315 pounds at 6 foot 1. That's a 172 lb difference. Absolutely dreamy. He's definitely the heaviest guy I've ever dated and I could not be more happy about that. He says he used to weigh 360. I wish I could have known him then. I often fantasize about what he must have looked like with that extra blubber on his frame.


----------



## extra_m13 (Apr 29, 2022)

well... bmi wise, as i am over 6' and she is way shorter... bmi she is hovering at 36-37 and i am at 23-24 so i enjoy her curves very much even do we actually weigh about the same


----------



## Donna (Apr 29, 2022)

At 5’2” & 430 pounds, I’m almost exactly two hundred pounds heavier, and just under a foot shorter than my husband.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 29, 2022)

Today, I am exactly 216 pounds lighter than the empty space next to me in bed (no partner ).


----------



## liveourdream (Apr 29, 2022)

My partners have been about 300 lbs heavier and I am 245. Honestly though I have endless desire, passion, loving, spoiling and caring for a 750 lb wife.


----------



## SvenskFA (May 3, 2022)

My wife is about 150 lbs heavier than me.


----------



## AtYourMercy (Jun 10, 2022)

My partner is roughly 5'4 and 210. Im closer to 5'8 and 370. He is the first man I've ever dated that is shorter than me. But he has shown me more love than any other man ever has., both physical and emotionally.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Jun 11, 2022)

I am about 6' and weigh 175. She is 5'11 and 360.


----------



## e.sato (Jun 13, 2022)

collared Princess said:


> When I was in Japan, there was no one my size..the biggest I lady I seen was about 200 pounds and she really stood out..I was 575 ish


 I bet was the "biggest" and the prettiest around too!


----------



## adam.brown.71 (Nov 7, 2022)

She is about 66lbs heavier than me at the moment. I hope to lose about 80lbs & wouldn't mind if she gained 80lbs.


----------



## balthyes (Nov 18, 2022)

One of my partners is nearly 4x my weight. (I am a pretty small female).


----------

